# Apex limb



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

I am looking for a 60# Apex limb,please PM me should anyone have one available.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

James. Are you only looking for one limb, or for a set?


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Oom Johan,

i am looking for one.i was looking for a set but Folkers said he has one for me so i am halfway there:smile:


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

jnwright said:


> Oom Johan,
> 
> i am looking for one.i was looking for a set but Folkers said he has one for me so i am halfway there:smile:



HeHeHe. I thought you were working on the world's first "single limb" bow


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Oom Johan,

It’s not a giving that if one lives in JHB South you will necessarily modify everything, but who knows, when I am done with my lawnmower I will give the Apex a go :lol3:


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

jnwright said:


> Oom Johan,
> 
> It’s not a giving that if one lives in JHB South you will necessarily modify everything, but who knows, when I am done with my lawnmower I will give the Apex a go :lol3:


Haha, I have a mental image of an Apex up on blocks in the front garden with the wheels off and grass growing underneath it


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

bownarra said:


> Haha, I have a mental image of an Apex up on blocks in the front garden with the wheels off and grass growing underneath it


And one rusted lawnmower blade as a limb at the top...


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

I too have inner feelings you know:tomato:


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

I am still in need of a 60# limb,please help,

even if it is a old one full of scratches...


----------



## ant-explorer (Feb 25, 2009)

Are you still looking for a limb?
I have a spare set of 60# Apex-7 limbs here in Illinois USA


----------

